# Got the P238 -- Holster recommendations?



## mikegel

Thanks to everyone who shared thoughts on the rainbow titanium p238.

To my suprise, I got a call today from another dealer that the nitron with rosewood grips just came in. Much more to my liking

Can I get some holster recommendations? How would most of you carry this Sig?...pocket holster? other?

Thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## gtriever

I have a DM Bullard PWC rear pocket holster ordered. That's the way I carried the Kel-Tec P3AT, wallet on left, pistol on the strong side (right). He also makes a nice Bodyguard OWB holster and a Tuckable IWB for the P238 that look promising. If I'm carrying the 1911 as a primary with the 238 as a BUG, the Kangaroo Carry concealed shoulder holster works very well.


----------



## Old Padawan

I have carried a Mustang and a Pony. They are similar in size and shape. I used pocket carry back in the day. I would look at the Galco Pocket Protector. It is a great entry level pocket holster. Give some thought to an Ankle holster as well.


----------



## raytor

gtriever said:


> I have a DM Bullard PWC rear pocket holster ordered.


I have had my Bullard PWC for a few weeks now. It's a bit thick - quite a bit thicker than my rear pocket carry Talon that I use for my LCP. It is also very stiff. I have been working it with Neatsfoot every few days. Unoiled the holster tends to come out with the gun on a draw. The Bullard uses a little hook to snag to pocket rather than roughened leather and is very well made but it takes a bit of work to make it functional. Not a right out of the box holster.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla

I wish i had a 238


----------



## gtriever

raytor said:


> I have had my Bullard PWC for a few weeks now. It's a bit thick - quite a bit thicker than my rear pocket carry Talon that I use for my LCP. It is also very stiff. I have been working it with Neatsfoot every few days. Unoiled the holster tends to come out with the gun on a draw. The Bullard uses a little hook to snag to pocket rather than roughened leather and is very well made but it takes a bit of work to make it functional. Not a right out of the box holster.


Got mine in. It is stiff, and looks like it's going to take some breakin time. But then again, the P3AT model that I had from Guru Dave (pocketholsters.com) was the same way. After 3 - 4 months it was excellent, and I believe the same thing will happen here. Mr. Bullard will definitely get more of my business...


----------



## decibels5

*galco*

I bought a galco in the pants holster, but the safety rubs my hip quite a bit.


----------



## Old Padawan

decibels5 said:


> I bought a galco in the pants holster, but the safety rubs my hip quite a bit.


move the holster an inch or two in either direction.


----------



## photoman12001

*Forget a pocket holster*

Go with a High Noon Holsters Hidden Ally (highnoonholsters.com). It's a thin IWB; very comfortable and effective. It's also tuckable. I never use this option and they do offer it with that option. At $35 I don't think you will find more bang for your buck. Here's my P238 in the holster.


----------



## doyle01

Crossbreed holsters . I think the one for the Colt Mustang will fix you up :smt1099


----------

